# Lol.



## SentraGTi-R (Oct 24, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33657&item=2439209746

what the hell will they come out with next.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Holy shit!  Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ROFL


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

welll...what is it...a spoiler or is it a wiper or a windshield...this is a person that really can not make up their damn mind. LOL


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......my........neighbor has those on his.............uhm..........it WAAAAS a cavalier......now its like a big grey bondo disaster........and has been all year so far :-/


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

ugh... it looks like a wiper motor killer...


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

Damn. What a complete waste of an LED and plastic. If i ever see one of those on a car, i will personally rip it off and throw it through their windshield. LOL, man.............


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

ahah, my lil bro put that on my car once...guess wat went up his ass wen i saw them???


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

belongs in off topic newbie.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I think it belongs here...


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHA Funny stuff yos...


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

xt_out said:


> *belongs in off topic newbie. *


dude chill out i also agree it could go here..

this is funny. this goes with all the other gay shit i see at autozone and other places selling retarded stuff.. my favorett so far is the led exhaust.. i think we need a "whats the stupidest thing youve seen" site.. Travis


----------

